# Varosha, Famagusta, Northern Cyprus - June 2010



## SARAH79

I have been a member of this website for sometime now and this is my first report. Whilst on holiday in Cyprus I took a Red Bus tour to Varosha, which was a famous holiday resort for the rich and famous. For more information follow this link - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Varosha_(Famagusta). However it is still possible to walk along the beach and I was able to see the devastation to the hotels of this previously elite resort.







Derelict hotels viewed from the beach.






Two more derelict hotels viewed from the beach.






The Constantia Hotel showing its Turkish bomb damage.






Another view of the Constantia Hotel.






The "green line" which encloses the UN "buffer zone".






This hotel was yet to be opened in 1974. At the time it was owned jointly by Cyprus Airways, British European Airways and Trusthouse Forte Hotels. It is still patrolled daily by security guards as the owners still believe they will be able to reopen the hotel one day.


----------



## tommo

i was in protaras this time last week, only just down the road from this, shame it was a family holiday, i was so looking to get a day away and pop over to famagusta for a good explore

so much to see in the zone, could do with a week in there lol


----------



## Foxylady

Enjoyed seeing the pics from here. Good first post, Sarah...and welcome to DP, btw.


----------



## tinadk

I have also been there, but did not get as close as you have. Great pictures


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt

I'm sure I read somewhere that taking photos of the place was a giant no-no.


----------



## SARAH79

I took my pictures from the pier at the end of the beach with a long-range lens. I did check before taking the pictures and I was told by a tour guide that it was permitted to take pictures from beach.


----------



## Landie_Man

It would have turned into one of those shit concentration camp complexes like in Benidorm, full of Brits who don't understand the concept of "getting away from it all".

Fantastic photos, this has always beena fave of mine


----------



## SARAH79

Landie_Man said:


> It would have turned into one of those shit concentration camp complexes like in Benidorm, full of Brits who don't understand the concept of "getting away from it all".
> 
> Fantastic photos, this has always beena fave of mine



Sadly I agree with you!!


----------



## UrbanX

Nice one, welcome to the forum BTW! 
I'm not sure of the state of much of the city as I believe there's been a lot of looting. Same as another abandonned city I know p) where the military just gets backhanders to turn a blind eye. 
I have seen a pic of a car showroom in Varosha though with all the cars still in mint condition!


----------



## Landie_Man

UrbanX said:


> Nice one, welcome to the forum BTW!
> I'm not sure of the state of much of the city as I believe there's been a lot of looting. Same as another abandonned city I know p) where the military just gets backhanders to turn a blind eye.
> I have seen a pic of a car showroom in Varosha though with all the cars still in mint condition!



They're a bit rotten....


----------



## UrbanX

Yeah when I found the pictures again they were in worse condition than I gave them credit for! 
(Not my pics)


----------



## Landie_Man

pics also look fairly old


----------



## SARAH79

The pictures of the cars are amazing!! I heard on the tour that somewhere in the city there is also a Ford dealership with 1974 Mk3 Cortinas still in the window.


----------



## klempner69

Damn good report Sarah..I was hoping a certain mod from here was gonna go see this but he was stuck in the bar on his hols!!Would love to see some shots of the Cortinas.


----------



## Richard Davies

I've seen that Toyota dealers before somewhere. It's interesting that no-ones tried to remove them.


----------



## SARAH79

It is a shame that the area is so well patrolled as unfortunately I did not want to get shot by the Turkish army for entering the area. If they ever allow visitors actually into the city (like they do in Chernobyl now) I will be there for sure.


----------



## Derelict-UK

The cars are no longer there and most things have been stripped, I have seen a few pictures here and there of locals who have got in, some filmed it too.


----------



## SARAH79

Derelict-UK said:


> The cars are no longer there and most things have been stripped, I have seen a few pictures here and there of locals who have got in, some filmed it too.



Do you have any pictures at all?


----------



## Landie_Man

Richard Davies said:


> I've seen that Toyota dealers before somewhere. It's interesting that no-ones tried to remove them.



AR I think.


----------



## SARAH79

Landie_Man said:


> AR I think.



Sorry to be thick but I don't understand your comment Landie Man!!!


----------



## skeleton key

Hi SARAH79 welcome and good first report.
It made me laugh as it brought back memories of when i was stationed there.
We used to sneak into the Green line(the no go zone) from the UN posts for fun.
There use to be cars everywhere, shops full of mummyfied goods
and at the time tables still set for breakfast.
Very errie feeling pretty much like a huge land version of the Mary Celeste.
On top of that every now and then the Greek and Turkish troops would take pot shots at eachother.
Normaly in response to noise made by looters scurrying around the buildings
Only wish id taken a camera 
Thanks for shareing

SK


----------



## Richard Davies

I've heard that the bits of Nicosia south of the Green Line are like ghost town, I guess because very few people what to live on what could potentially be a front line.

My parents were near to the Green Line when they visited, but didn't want to get too close.


----------



## SARAH79

skeleton key said:


> Hi SARAH79 welcome and good first report.
> Only wish id taken a camera
> 
> 
> SK



Just out of interest, when were you stationed in Cyprus? Also I bet that you are not the only person who wishes that you had taken a camera with you!!!


----------



## skeleton key

SARAH79 said:


> Just out of interest, when were you stationed in Cyprus? Also I bet that you are not the only person who wishes that you had taken a camera with you!!!



Hi SARHA,
They were certainly good times .
I was stationed In Dhikelia and then Nicosia
We also use to dive on the wrecks in Larnaca bay which was quality 
Maybe il go back one day with a camera and do it all again.
now that would be fun 

SK


----------



## SARAH79

When was that by the way?


----------



## spacepunk

Hey ho, it was reading about this that lead me into urbexing, so thanks for the retro trip.


----------



## Wallsey

Thanks Sarah, I was in Cyprus with the Britiah Army before the Turkish invasion.
I remember siting on the beach in Fanmagusta, nickname of "Fama G" drinking Brandy Sours


----------



## skeleton key

SARAH79 said:


> When was that by the way?




Sorry Hi SARAH sorry this one slipped by me
i left there in 95 


Sk


----------

